

Google treasure maps, april fools prank - C1D
https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl&authuser=0

======
Svip
I like that the little mermaid in Copenhagen is drawn in on the map. There are
some cute details like that.

------
Doublon
The Street View is awesome!

------
chippy
Accurate title...

